# Strange dead period after changing "Preferences"



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I experience this strange period of no X requests every time I change my preference for x to "on" 

It always seems to be about 3 hours, then BAM relentless requests, but I dont understand what's not synching up properly in the interim.

I know it's not low demand.

I've thrown the book at the problem. Multiple uninstalls/reinstalls, cleared cache, force stop (it's an android thing), sign in/sign out.

Is there anything else I should be trying or has anyone else had this problem, as well?

Uber support says everything looks fine on their end, but they would, wouldn't they?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Also, the employee at the T-Mobile store said there doesn't appear to be any reason to him why it wouldn't be working.

It's just so strange that when I go from Eats availability to X availability, it appears to be normal but always has this hours-long period before it "really" changes it over...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That is crazy, if that happened to me I would be screwed, regularly switch between x, xl, and eats. 

Don't know when you drive but just to verify, have you tried the switch when the map is red, like after an event or bar close?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That is crazy, if that happened to me I would be screwed, regularly switch between x, xl, and eats.
> 
> Don't know when you drive but just to verify, have you tried the switch when the map is red, like after an event or bar close?


Im sure I have but it was so long ago I dont remember.

Dallas also had this "Bermuda triangle" area, and still might, that would reset all of your preferences to "on" if you drove through it 😆


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes, every one in a while, everything gets turned on on my app as well. 

I would just double check that you have the peonies during high demand periods. Other than that, I got nothing but try logging out first, then change preferences, then log back in.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yes, every one in a while, everything gets turned on on my app as well.
> 
> I would just double check that you have the peonies during high demand periods. Other than that, I got nothing but try logging out first, then change preferences, then log back in.


Ok, thanks.

The only good thing, I suppose, that comes of it is that once the requests do start coming, I get great ones to make up for my terrible hourly avg due to the down time.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I experience this strange period of no X requests every time I change my preference for x to "on"
> 
> It always seems to be about 3 hours, then BAM relentless requests, but I dont understand what's not synching up properly in the interim.
> 
> ...


I have posted in the past that I think Uber throttles me back when I turn off Eats or even run Eats and X together. If running Eats and X together I rarely get X rides, only as a last resort because no other drivers are near by. When I turn Eats off it is usually an hour before I start getting X pings, I can watch the other drivers near me drive off to pick-up multiple times while I sit idle.

I'm looking for a work around like maybe Turning app off first for a set amount of time and switching preferences while it is off. Or maybe switching preferences while under airplane mode. Not sure. It is a slow time around here right now so not sure I will know if my testing works or not.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I have posted in the past that I think Uber throttles me back when I turn off Eats or even run Eats and X together. If running Eats and X together I rarely get X rides, only as a last resort because no other drivers are near by. When I turn Eats off it is usually an hour before I start getting X pings, I can watch the other drivers near me drive off to pick-up multiple times while I sit idle.
> 
> I'm looking for a work around like maybe Turning app off first for a set amount of time and switching preferences while it is off. Or maybe switching preferences while under airplane mode. Not sure. It is a slow time around here right now so not sure I will know if my testing works or not.


That actually sounds like it makes the most sense, thanks!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Shitty, but not surprising!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I experience this strange period of no X requests every time I change my preference for x to "on"
> 
> It always seems to be about 3 hours, then BAM relentless requests, but I dont understand what's not synching up properly in the interim.
> 
> ...


Try Lyft


----------

